# Monza: esonerato Stroppa. Palladino nuovo allenatore.



## admin (13 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.

Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.

*Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.


Dai che domenica vediamo il nano in panca, l'unico presidente-allenatore della storia dell'Universo.


----------



## CS10 (13 Settembre 2022)

Era anche ora..allenatore da serie C al massimo...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.


Neanche alla prima sosta è arrivato...


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

hanno rubato due punti al Lecce, peccato non poter eguagliare il record di sconfitte di fila del Benevento


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.


Calcio minore.
In coda al tg.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

secondo Sport Mediaset l'allenatore non provvisorio sarà Palladino, promosso dalla primavera

*"La squadra sarà affidata a Raffaele Palladino, tecnico della Primavera.*
*L'ex attaccante ha battuto la concorrenza di allenatore più esperti come Ranieri, Donadoni e Andreazzoli."*

spettacolo, il Gallo ha trovato il nuovo feticcio dopo Inzaghi e Brocchi


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.




La fine che fanno tutti i lacchè. Ora sotto col prossimo. 

Comunque, in vista delle elezioni quel nano maledetto non che poteva che scaricare sull'allenatore tutte le responsabilità del degrado Edilnord.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.


Nessuna sorpresa. Sono dei presuntuosi e lo sappiamo dal primo giorno.
Hanno cambiato mezza squadra e affrontato un calendario durissimo, ma niente sappiamo come funzionano le cose con questi personaggi.

Ora vediamo chi ci mettono in panchina, sono curioso.

Comunque il Monza è il circo ridicolo che mi aspettavo.

PS: Palladino fa rima con Burattino.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo Sport Mediaset l'allenatore non provvisorio sarà Palladino, promosso dalla primavera
> 
> *"La squadra sarà affidata a Raffaele Palladino, tecnico della Primavera.*
> *L'ex attaccante ha battuto la concorrenza di allenatore più esperti come Ranieri, Donadoni e Andreazzoli."*
> ...


Con Ranieri o Donadoni si salverebbero tranquilli.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ora vediamo chi ci mettono in panchina, sono curioso.


guarda su


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo Sport Mediaset l'allenatore non provvisorio sarà Palladino, promosso dalla primavera
> 
> *"La squadra sarà affidata a Raffaele Palladino, tecnico della Primavera.*
> *L'ex attaccante ha battuto la concorrenza di allenatore più esperti come Ranieri, Donadoni e Andreazzoli."*
> ...


ora attinge dai feticci juventini


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

i giornali scrivono che l'obiettivo rimane la salvezza quando per due mesi godevano riportando del decimo posto richiesto da Silvio in persona alle soglie dell'Europa league


----------



## TheKombo (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.


Spiace per Stroppa che è persona per bene, ma si gode alla grande per il duo.....voglio vedere la faccia di Galliani il giorno della retrocessione


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo Sport Mediaset l'allenatore non provvisorio sarà Palladino, promosso dalla primavera
> 
> *"La squadra sarà affidata a Raffaele Palladino, tecnico della Primavera.*
> *L'ex attaccante ha battuto la concorrenza di allenatore più esperti come Ranieri, Donadoni e Andreazzoli."*
> ...



Ma non parlano di Milan adesso?

Comunque mi aspettavo la Ronzulli in panchina. Mega-gangbang negli spogliatoi dopo i tre punti conquistati.


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Settembre 2022)

Ma trovassero un vero allenatore invece di puntare sempre sui lacchè di corte


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Settembre 2022)

tutto quello che produce il nano malefico dovrebbe finire nel vuoto assoluto.


----------



## CS10 (13 Settembre 2022)

Palladino


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Settembre 2022)

Ora battono la Juve, se non si mette di mezzo l’arbitro con la compensazione per domenica scorsa.


----------



## CS10 (13 Settembre 2022)

vediamo di non fargli fare punti a questi scappati di casa


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nessuna sorpresa. Sono dei presuntuosi e lo sappiamo dal primo giorno.
> Hanno cambiato mezza squadra e affrontato un calendario durissimo, ma niente sappiamo come funzionano le cose con questi personaggi.
> 
> Ora vediamo chi ci mettono in panchina, sono curioso.
> ...


Risultati a parte sarebbe interessante sapere quanto costa questo squadrone.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.



Palladino avrà colpito il Cavaliere urlando a squarciagola "ATTACCAAAREE"


----------



## jumpy65 (13 Settembre 2022)

Giovannino è un caro ragazzo e gli voglio bene ma allenare a certi livelli non fa per lui. Con donadoni non li vedrei male. Palladino la vedo solutione temporanea


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora attinge dai feticci juventini


proprio prima della sfida contro di loro, preparare il pallottoliere


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ma trovassero un vero allenatore invece di puntare sempre sui lacchè di corte


No no, va benissimo così, il giocattolo del nano e di cravatta gialla deve evaporare nelle loro mani


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Giovannino è un caro ragazzo e gli voglio bene ma allenare a certi livelli non fa per lui. Con donadoni non li vedrei male. Palladino la vedo solutione temporanea


Donadoni è fuori da parecchi anni, in Cina ha fatto pietà.
Ranieri ha 71 anni

seriverebbe un allenatore inserito nell'ambiente e più giovane


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.



E' troppo poco. Devono tornare in B.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (13 Settembre 2022)

silvio se vuoi avere il mio voto voglio te in panca


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' troppo poco. Devono tornare in B.


Tu li vedi in A?
Io nella periferia della massima serie.

Ma non solo nella classifica, sono gestiti malissimo.
Ma esattamente galliani col suo ritorno cosa voleva dimostrare?
Che con un budget fuori mercato sale in serie A?
Ok, e poi???

Mi chiedo come non siano stati in grado per tempo di capire il calcio che cambiava.
Oggi avrebbero avuto ancora tra le mani in club più vincente della storia.
Sono dinosauri, estinti.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu li vedi in A?
> Io nella periferia della massima serie.
> 
> Ma non solo nella classifica, sono gestiti malissimo.
> ...


"AC Monza è il mio ultimo ballo, non farò il ministro dello Sport"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Era ora! il somaro Stroppa è durato anche troppo.
Peccato che con Palladino (speriamo sia una soluzione temporanea) non andranno molto lontano.

Senza tirare fuori grandi nomi come Ranieri&co, con un Semplici in panchina ingranavano la marcia e si salvavano abbastanza agevolmente.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2022)

*Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.
> 
> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *




Adesso il nano cyborg dirà di aver scelto Palladino (LOL) dopo aver seguito tutte le partite della primavera perchè si ispirava al suo gioco ai tempi dell'Edilnord.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


Berlusconi si è stufato di spendere per l'AC Monza sentendo l'amico Galliani
anche sotto elezioni, c'è un limite a tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Adesso il nano cyborg dirà di aver scelto Palladino (LOL) dopo aver seguito tutte le partite della primavera perchè si ispirava al suo gioco ai tempi dell'Edilnord.


Ha sempre un barattolo da parte per le occasioni buone.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Settembre 2022)

Come avevo scritto in estate,non sarebbe arrivato alle castagne,altro che panettone.


----------



## Nomaduk (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.
> 
> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *



Pallachi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Ma come si fa? 

Ma non potevano prendere De Zerbi ?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa?
> 
> Ma non potevano prendere De Zerbi ?


De Zerbi sarebbe ottimo, ma secondo me si sente troppo '' bravino'' per ricominciare da Monza


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Con Ranieri o Donadoni si salverebbero tranquilli.



Persone troppo per bene per prestarsi ai deliri del presidente e del suo fido scudiero.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Settembre 2022)

Prendere Palladino significa che tutti gli allenatori contattati hanno rifiutato, persino gli Andreazzoli e i Semplici. Ritorno in B più che certo.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.
> 
> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


Peccato con stroppa in panchina non c'era neanche bisogno di gufare.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Settembre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Prendere Palladino significa che tutti gli allenatori contattati hanno rifiutato, persino gli Andreazzoli e i Semplici. Ritorno in B più che certo.


non sono cosi sicuro di questo

anche da noi avevano il vizio di prendere allenatori senza esperienza come Inzaghi o Brocchi e non certo perchè non c'era nessuno che voleva venire

probabilmente è il modo migliore per Berlusconi e Galliani di avere il controllo al 100% della squadra anche a livello tecnico-di spogliatoio

(piu che altro silvio perchè per me sui mister galliani qualcosa in piu ci ha sempre capito ma deve andare dietro alle turbe del vecchio


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Settembre 2022)

Era facile intuire che andavano verso una disfatta di proporzioni epiche. Io avevo pronosticato qui sul forum che sarebbe stato verso Novembre, e con un profilo più esperto alla Ballardini. Siamo ancora in tempo 

Il livello di organizzazione é pessimo.


----------



## Goro (13 Settembre 2022)

Sono riusciti a mettere insieme i giocatori più lenti della serie A nella stessa squadra, un Galliani versione Mirabelli


----------



## Giangy (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.
> 
> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


Con Palladino dico solo: occhio alla retrocessione, ormai quasi scontata.


----------



## Zenos (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.
> 
> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


Palladino nel cofano come Pippo?


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Monza ha esonerato Stroppa.
> 
> Secondo Mediaset, il nuovo allenatore sarà Palladino promosso dalla Primavera.
> 
> *Monica Colombo: Palladino scelta definitiva e non traghettatore. *


scelta bizzarra, pensavo andassero su un usato sicuro come ranieri o donadoni. 

vediamo sto palladino se è un brocchi della situazione o è davvero bravo.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Settembre 2022)

Possono cambiare 200 allenatori ma con sta rosa non andranno da nessuna parte. Stroppa ha anche avuto le palle di tenere alcuni titolari dallo scorso anno fregandosene degli acquisti (scriteriati) di zio Fester. Più guardo il Monza più ringrazio di esserci tolti dalle palle i due vecchietti!


----------



## Igniorante (13 Settembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Palladino nel cofano come Pippo?



Che momenti trash, Dio mio...

Ora però si affidano agli ex gobbi, d'altronde l'antennista ha sempre avuto la passione per la vecchia baldr.acca


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Con Ranieri o Donadoni si salverebbero tranquilli.


Si ma è gente che durerebbe tre giorni col nano di Arcore.. 
Ricorda che la prima caratteristica è dover sopportare le pagliacciate di quel vecchio rimbambito


----------

